# Salt Blocks



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I think I may have asked this before, or somewhere else, but I cannot for the life of me find where (old age brings short memory).

I understand that you cannot have mineral/sal blocks out during certain times of the year, but what is the reasoning behind this? Is it only a bait type issue or are there other reasons?

I am sorry if I asked this already.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Bait issue.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

So what about a mineral pit? Is this a baiting issue? When can you have one on the ground all year??? It is very bennificial for the deer and other wildlife.

QDM and Antler restrictions work if ALL hunters would only follow it.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

A minerial pit is considered a food source. All of your answers are on page 19 of the Hunting Guide. If you don't have one or can't get one at your local store or DNR Office, it is online or here it is for you.

Baiting Deer and Feeding Deer or Elk
Baiting is defined as putting out food materials for deer to attract, lure, or entice them as an aid in hunting.
Feeding is defined as placing food materials out that attract deer or elk for any other reason, such as recreational viewing.
Deer baiting and the feeding of deer or elk is illegal in Alcona, Alpena, Crawford, Montmorency, Oscoda, Otsego and Presque Isle counties. In all other counties the rules for baiting and feeding are as follows:
Baiting: (Deer only. Elk baiting is illegal in Michigan.)
&#61549; Baiting may occur only from October 1 to January 1.
&#61549; The bait material may be of any food type.
&#61549; The volume of bait at any hunting site cannot exceed two gallons.
&#61549; The bait must be dispersed over a minimum of a 10-foot x 10-foot area.
&#61549; The bait must be scattered directly on the ground. It can be scattered by any means, including mechanical spin-cast feeders, provided that the spin-cast feeder does not distribute more than the maximum volume allowed.
&#61549; Food plots, naturally occurring foods, standing agricultural crops, or food placed as a result of using normal agricultural practices are not considered to be baiting.
Feeding for Recreational Viewing: (Deer and Elk.)
&#61549; The volume of feed at any residence cannot exceed two gallons.
&#61549; The feed must be scattered or dispersed at least 100 yards from any area accessible to cattle, goats, sheep, new world camelids, bison, swine, horses, or captive cervidae and no more than 100 yards from a residence on land owned or possessed by that person.
&#61549; The feed must be scattered on the ground. It can be scattered by any means, including mechanical spin-cast feeders, provided that the spin- cast feeder does not distribute more than the maximum daily volume allowed.
&#61549; Any type of food material can be used.
&#61549; Food plots, naturally occurring foods, standing agricultural crops, or food placed as a result of using normal agricultural practices are not considered to be feeding.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

So what if you have minerals out for deer nutrician and not for the aid of attracting deer for hunting purposes? Not near any stand or blind just for the deer. Is this illegal?

thanks


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

How I read the law, you could do that under recreational viewing, as long as it is placed within 100 yards of a residence.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

"just for the deer" = illegal unless as glnmiller stated above.


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

Salt Bock >< quality hunting - 

ferg....


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Though I know there are many who want to use it for nutritional purposes, myself included, I agree with the law on this. If we were able, there are many who would abuse it and use it as a year round bait station. It's bad enough with baiting as is, it turns into who can outbait who and alter the deer movement to their pile. 

A recent North American Whitetail article had a young hunter in Calhoun Co who patterned a huge buck using a game camera and...several mineral stations. He got him during archery season, scoring 191 7/8's B & C. While it doesn't say when he put out these mineral stations or if he shot the buck over one, it does say he got a picture of him in early September over one of the mineral stations. This is why the law is there, I have no doubts the buck movement pattern was altered due to these mineral stations, allowing a much better chance than would have occured had baiting laws been followed. In fairness to the hunter though, I don't believe he had any idea what he was doing was illegal but just unaware minerals fall under the baiting guidelines.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info and input everyone. I figured as much that it was a matter of ethics, but wanted to be sure there was not some health or welfare related issues (for the deer) that put this law into effect.

Again, thanks!


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Many of the biologists that I know don't think mineral stations or blocks are a good idea, or good for deer(can aid in the spread of TB or CWD etc). They much prefer that if you feel that the deer in your area are nutrient deficicient that you plant chickory. They tell me that chicory will deliver more minerals and nutrients to deer than any other plant.


----------

